# Some MMA techniques...



## chaosomega (Aug 30, 2003)

While they do work within most MMA competition rules, they are still very good in most other situations...

*Fake Shoot to Elbow*

Fake a takedown/shoot, but instead, quickly change to a horizontal elbow to opponent's solar plexus (or if they sprawl in time, to the head!).

*Shoulder Smash*

(A simple and effective, yet underused strike).

Using both hands, place them behind your opponent's head and use them to bring their head toward your shoulder, which you also move forward at the same time to met their face.

Remember to follow up with knees, and/or foot stomps.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *Fake Shoot to Elbow
> 
> Fake a takedown/shoot, but instead, quickly change to a horizontal elbow to opponent's solar plexus (or if they sprawl in time, to the head!).
> *



I've seen this one work!


----------

